
Toy Models to explore the classical mechanics – Tadashi Tokieda (IAS 2014) - seesawtron
https://youtu.be/2v3ANzWkPVI
======
iaw
I ran across his 'toys' due to numberphile, this guy is great.

[https://www.msri.org/web/msri/public/tadashis-
toys](https://www.msri.org/web/msri/public/tadashis-toys)

~~~
seesawtron
That's a very cool playlist. One would fall in love with mathematics and
physics with these "astonishing" toys.

